# Abandoning kits.



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

Ok, I'm at a loss for this. My black long haired self doe, was such a great nanny. She had a seemingly normal pregnancy. good birth? I put a nanny in with her (the same one I always use as she's great, a 4 month old satin doe who I am due to breed next). Well the satin doe was doing all the work... Mum culled 2 day 1 and another today, I took the nanny out to try and incourage mum to feed them as the babies were trying to feed on the nanny and obviously were starving.. mum abandoned remaining kits so I had to pts. I've put her back in the main tank and all she does is lay there. She was 5 months it was her first litter and I fed her right. I just don't understand what went wrong...


----------



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

Never mind i know what was wrong... some how mum has got ill, I don't know where she has picked it up from as she was in a seperate cage. I'm taking the other mice to the vet. She passed away.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

sorry for you loss, i hope the others are all okay.


----------

